# Car Thread



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

Post up your cars guys. Anyone into hottie cars apart from me?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

My current ride.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

My last wagon, tubbed, 29x13x15 MT tyres, chassis rails moved inboard. On rotisserie. Now sold


----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

u ever buy a guys car?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not everyone has a tubbed wagon, you get no attention from police, factory fitted V8?s, 9? diffs and show me a car that has factory wheel wells that take a 10 inch rim and 295 tyre with next to no mods.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2013)

I?ve had over 30 cars, 3 Toranas, HQ?s, Chevys, 42 Chev Pickup truck, i even have a beaut 24? Sunday cruiser BMX.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

I just picked up a '13 M37 with Tech and Premium packages and I'll post a pic when I can.  The mofo is nasty.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

Here you go.....its all that i have at the moment.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

dads cobra






also in the back is a fully modified every option Night Train... And one bad ass peterbilt semi











custom made set up. 3.4l whipple off of GT500 with a conversion manifold to bold on my 5.0 stroker block, also custom intake elbow in the back to clear the file wall and get better air flow then stock. 






if you know how bad ass this is your a car guy.,.. its a Billet Fore Triple GT40 supper car pump and hat set up to run 3 super car fuel pumps...






unboxing new forgestar wheels from sponsorship these will be wrapped in Mickey T drag radials

also going on this build is an elky methenal injection system, 15 gallon trunk mounted intercooler (converted spar tire location to an intercooler with custom fabbed sheet metal), Next gear we are putting in a TH400 transmission (know its a chevy tranny by my car is to big for a C4 and and a TH400 with a conversion with a transbreak, tranny cooler, two step, and all the bell and whistles is still cheaper and will hold up just fine. 

Car made 630 rwhp on 15psi with the procharger... we want to make 800 RWHP with the new set up...

Next car is going to be a 93 cobra with a LS1 twin turbo that will run 8's on a 40k budget.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

Sweet!

A 21yo who works for just sold a 03 Mystic Cobra convertible that had about $25K put into including a Mammoth SC.  It was a 650-700HP car which was way too much for a guy his age IMO especially being a daily driver. 

My brother has a cherry tan on True Blue 01 GT vert with 40K on it and up until a month ago it was 300/300 N/A w dyno tune, CAI, exhaust and cams.  Since then we put high flow heads on it (a PITA) and shortys.  He's getting it dyno tuned today as a matter of fact and I'm awaiting the news.  He's hoping for 350 at the wheels.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

Good friend of mines TT SS Camaro


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> Sweet!
> 
> A 21yo who works for just sold a 03 Mystic Cobra convertible that had about $25K put into including a Mammoth SC.  It was a 650-700HP car which was way too much for a guy his age IMO especially being a daily driver.
> 
> My brother has a cherry tan on True Blue 01 GT vert with 40K on it and up until a month ago it was 300/300 N/A w dyno tune, CAI, exhaust and cams.  Since then we put high flow heads on it (a PITA) and shortys.  He's getting it dyno tuned today as a matter of fact and I'm awaiting the news.  He's hoping for 350 at the wheels.



id love to have a mint mystic cobra, my dads looking for one right now bone stock. We found on with 20 miles on it for 60k but it sold before we could get to it. Yeah my car is in CA so its going to be a pain to smog it, but i cant wait to go run against street bikes thats where the money is made...


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

This 53 ford gets busy with the nitrous, kind of the family car... Father n law bought it and we finished it...






couldnt find videos of the branco  we use to have some bad ass videos of us jumping it in the dunes...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a world I used to really be involved in and that's racing diesel trucks.

In this video is a couple of buddies trucks, Darren Morrison vs Phillip in Earl Stuckey's truck and both are from Cairo, GA.  

Both of these guys are pioneers in the sport and I remember back in 2003 both of these guys had 700hp/wheel reg cab 2500 Dodge 4x4 trucks and would race against each other at races and for the hell of it on the weekends.  Darren is a self taught DIY'er building in the barn while Phillip has a machine shop in Thomasville.  Those trucks started out running high 11's in 4wd.  Then we thought it was cool as fuck when they went 11.0's.  Then they broke into the 10's.  These were pro-street trucks with license plates weighing 5500#.  The motors are 12V 5.9L 6cyl Cummins with twin turbos making 130-150 psi boost.  Back when they made 700-800hp, they were making 80 psi!   As you can tell, it takes a minute to get the compound twins lit.  

[video=youtube;YjqJP8nqgxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=YjqJP8nqgxc[/video]


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice car BP 

awsome paint work


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

If i had the money i would love to do a diesel, but i want to get that fox for a drag car, have my mustang as the weekend warrior and then i still need a damn family truck. I just bought a fiesta for a DD but once i have kids i want to get that new ford ecoboost 4x4 and get the 4 dr. My buddy just got his and that thing is sweet or a king ranch would be cool but the ecoboost is getting 23 mpg and we got 19 mpg pulling out boat with it. My old farm 04 f250 gets like 8 pulling the boat lol. 

i use to be much more into cars a prior to bodybuilding though and prior to buying a home. Now all i think about is what plant is going to look good in the front yard lol and how to stop my damn dogs from chewing my sprinklers.. Brand new home and I have replaced every back yard sprinkler twice.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn jay_steel, I remember seeing that car in one of my mustang mags awhile ago. That is one sweet ride! I got a 09 Shelby. Has over 700rwhp, but as you already know...it's never enough. I am thinking about adding a few things and turning up the boost to try to get over 800.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

i would love to have a shelby.. That things are so easy to pump up with just a blower upgrade, heat exchanger, intercooler. I was close to buying a 2011 GT500 as my DD but my wife said FUCK that get a fiesta lol. I couldnt argue because my whole point of buying it was to get great gas and she knew if i bought the GT500 with in a week it would have true forged wheels, a KB Mamouth, maximum motorspors suspension and the list is a mile long.


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 2, 2013)

seeing as we're posting toys. 1993 Teal Cobra. 67k miles. 1 of 249 in this particular combination.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> If i had the money i would love to do a diesel, but i want to get that fox for a drag car, have my mustang as the weekend warrior and then i still need a damn family truck. I just bought a fiesta for a DD but once i have kids i want to get that new ford ecoboost 4x4 and get the 4 dr. My buddy just got his and that thing is sweet or a king ranch would be cool but the ecoboost is getting 23 mpg and we got 19 mpg pulling out boat with it. My old farm 04 f250 gets like 8 pulling the boat lol.
> 
> i use to be much more into cars a prior to bodybuilding though and prior to buying a home. Now all i think about is what plant is going to look good in the front yard lol and how to stop my damn dogs from chewing my sprinklers.. Brand new home and I have replaced every back yard sprinkler twice.



I had a 99 7.3, 02 7.3 and 03 6.0 PSDs and all were geeked up and drag raced. 

Funny you mention the ecoboost.   A Platinum 4wd Ecoboost was my other choice vs the M37.  The idea was to put a Livernois tuner on and beat the shit out of it at the track just like the old days.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

cityboy21 said:


> seeing as we're posting toys. 1993 Teal Cobra. 67k miles. 1 of 249 in this particular combination.




Those were sweet ass cars!


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Still is. Unfortunately their numbers are dwindling. Mine started out in California and then ended up in Nevada. Bought it sight unseen and have had it for about 1 year now. Sucks that it's seasonal. Should be coming out of hibernation this week.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

cityboy21 said:


> seeing as we're posting toys. 1993 Teal Cobra. 67k miles. 1 of 249 in this particular combination.



believe it or not this is my dream car... First year the SVT Cobra went into production... FUCKING BAD ASS


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 2, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> I had a 99 7.3, 02 7.3 and 03 6.0 PSDs and all were geeked up and drag raced.
> 
> Funny you mention the ecoboost.   A Platinum 4wd Ecoboost was my other choice vs the M37.  The idea was to put a Livernois tuner on and beat the shit out of it at the track just like the old days.



They do some good tunes out of the box, i prefer lethal performance those guys do some great work, but i have a pretty good local tuner that does a great job. A few years ago I took mine down to ST Motorsports trailored it from fresno to la and the guy forgot to tune it for LT's and EVERY morning my car would flood out of it drove it the day before and shit out white smoke. I thought it was blue at first and about shit my pants because my block is an 04 Cobra block stroked to 5.0 with every bell and whistle you can throw at it and stage 3 alum ported heads. I blew up the stock block to pieces at 550 rwhp and said fuck it I will build some thing that will handle 1000hp. Only thing left is the transmission, I have NO clue who I have no torn it apart. Stock drive shaft as well and launched the fuck out of it with cheater slicks at the track when I made 620 rwhp. I have an MMR Stage III clutch in it, but tranny is bone stock with no upgrades lol. 

Suspension is all BMR with extreme anti roll bar, and every other BMR add on for drag racing... Car ran an 11.2 with a 5 speed at 620 rwhp so i think i should be in the high 9's with a 3spd auto and 750+


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 2, 2013)

inside shot showing the cloth interior.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2013)

nice cars guys, good mods, hopefully mine gets a Windsor stroker.


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 2, 2013)

My ride. I've done a few things since the pic but nothing drastic.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2013)

Keep the cars coming, i see a few of you guys are NHRA fans, in Aus we have ANDRA, i am a big fan and attend a lot of meetings, i live close to Willowbank, one of the fastest tracks in the world.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

wagons are in Street Machine etc, there is a 7 sec quarter mile street registered wagon in the USA.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 3, 2013)

cityboy21 said:


> inside shot showing the cloth interior.




Wow!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 3, 2013)

I used to have the fasted diesel Passat in North America.  It started out running 17.9 stock, went to 16.4 on a stage 3 tune from Rocketchip, went to 15.3 with KermaTDI Race Injectors @ 26 psi then went to 14.7 with 30 psi before it dropped a cylinder.  It still made so much power on 3 cylinders, I patched it up and traded it on a new 06 Mustang GT.    

That car would still get 40mpg @ 80 and 17mpg with your foot on the floor making a 1/4 mile pass.


----------



## rage racing (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine is the teal 93 coupe. Sold it to a guy in FL. Now I play with GT500's


----------



## mac10chap (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice stangs in here.  Here's mine.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 3, 2013)

here are my two

my ratty jeep (that I love)





and my schnitzer, that I also love and has since had that stupid emblem taken out of the kidney
racing pedals, racing clutch, schnitzer chip and body kit, bavarian motorsports suspension, and some other shit...


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

nice wheels Sheri baby


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 3, 2013)

...


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice Chevelle Aries, better watch out for Griff he hates aqua (mine is Turquoise)and we have the same Weld Prostars


----------



## Laborer (Apr 3, 2013)

Black poopstang is my DD, soon to get ls motor and trans out of camaro.
The Camaro is my lil race car, cam only car but don't let that full you 
SS is wifes DD and it runs HARD

Oh and my Typhoon, I miss that one so much. 

I like wagons then again I like anything that will leave a stupid look on someones face as they get there wig split


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Where i live mod cars are cop bait, new laws have been passed about cars being impounded on the spot for a lot of offences including illegally modified, my wagon came out as a factory V8, its older than the adr so does not fit into the aus des standards nor has to comply with a lot of things, its a factory 6 seater, weighs less than the sedan variant, nice factory colours and trim, i can fit a very big tyre under the ass with little to no mods. I get no police attention, always get the thumbs up when driving. Yeah its not a 2 door big block car, but my car hasn?t cost me a dime over 7000, with reg, brand new wheels and tyres, new front suspension, big disc brake kit, engine mods.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

I would like one of those old 4 door novas


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

laborer said:


> black poopstang is my dd, soon to get ls motor and trans out of camaro.
> The camaro is my lil race car, cam only car but don't let that full you
> ss is wifes dd and it runs hard
> 
> ...



i would like one of those modern gtos for a sleeper


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Where i live i have 2 mates all pulling 9 seconds and under over the quarter mile in street cars, best time in my town is 7.73, turbo windsor ford capri, street registered, another mate has a HG Holden, big block chevy running 8.66 through a 275 drag radial, plenty of 9 second street cars as well. Not bad for street reg cars that see cruise time.


----------



## Laborer (Apr 3, 2013)

Like gtos but need more room  truck runs 12.5s all day good enough to get wife and kids around


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 4, 2013)

Laborer said:


> Black poopstang is my DD, soon to get ls motor and trans out of camaro.
> The Camaro is my lil race car, cam only car but don't let that full you
> SS is wifes DD and it runs HARD
> 
> ...



Love the black 5.0. Always wanted one growing up. I preferred the coupe over the hatchback.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 4, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Love the black 5.0. Always wanted one growing up. *I preferred the coupe over the hatchback.*


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 4, 2013)

Not a car guy, myself.  I have a 2004 Cavalier and Trailblazer.  Motorcycles are where it's at.  That ride is a 1997 Suzuki 1200 Bandit.  Original owner, too.


----------



## Laborer (Apr 4, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Love the black 5.0. Always wanted one growing up. I preferred the coupe over the hatchback.



Thanks bro! I  always wanted a notch, you should have seen the car when I picked it up. It was more grey then black, some tlc and a lot of elbow grease and it isn't bad at all. I can't wait til that car gets the ls motor and trans out of Maro it is gonna be stupid yet 
knock down like 26-27mpgs. The 5.0 isn't a bad motor and lord knows I have put many jugs down the 5.0 motor without a complaint but it is no LSX.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 4, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Not a car guy, myself.  I have a 2004 Cavalier and Trailblazer.  Motorcycles are where it's at.  That ride is a 1997 Suzuki 1200 Bandit.  Original owner, too.




yeah I miss the hell out my R6

I don't see me replacing it anytime soon either
I stopping dealing with muscle cars all together after learning how to ride
and honestly...I want luxury and superior cornering in my cars now too (not that the jeep corners worth a hell..lol)
I don't want to just go fast in a straight line anymore.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

....I also have a piece of crap jeep that I think is awesome...wife made me give up being a car guy when we got married


----------



## Laborer (Apr 4, 2013)

I know your pain kos xcept mine wanted me to give up quads.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Nice Chevelle Aries, better watch out for Griff he hates aqua (mine is Turquoise)and we have the same Weld Prostars


Its actually a very light blue. I've run 5.60's in the 1/8th(heavily nitroused small block). Big block is on the stand.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> chevelles are badass....


Thanks.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 4, 2013)

... fuck, it wont let me post more pics. Says my pics exceed the 1.95 limit.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Laborer said:


> Black poopstang is my DD, soon to get ls motor and trans out of camaro.
> The Camaro is my lil race car, cam only car but don't let that full you
> SS is wifes DD and it runs HARD
> 
> ...


Love the mustang. I started racing with them. Lots of fun.
I love the SS also. LS motors are truly impressive. I'm still contemplating a 6.0L or a 6.2L build for a T/A i have in primer.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Its actually a very light blue. I've run 5.60's in the 1/8th(heavily nitroused small block). Big block is on the stand.
> 
> Thanks.



5.60?s !! you got time cards, thats fuckin fast man, doesnt that equate to almost a high 8 over 1320 quarter mile


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 4, 2013)

Laborer said:


> Thanks bro! I  always wanted a notch, you should have seen the car when I picked it up. It was more grey then black, some tlc and a lot of elbow grease and it isn't bad at all. I can't wait til that car gets the ls motor and trans out of Maro it is gonna be stupid yet
> knock down like 26-27mpgs. The 5.0 isn't a bad motor and lord knows I have put many jugs down the 5.0 motor without a complaint but it is no LSX.



Looks great man. I use to read all the mustang magazines in high school and dreamed of that exact car but with five star cobra wheels. They are so easy to modify and parts are everywhere. Maybe one day I'll take the time and build one. For now I got the big grocery getter. But she does have a 6.2l with custom chip and CAI. Pretty fast for a 6k lb truck. I even have a 2k watt system in it for a little bump lol. Even at 33 I still enjoy a little bass.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> 5.60?s !! you got time cards, thats fuckin fast man, doesnt that equate to almost a high 8 over 1320 quarter mile


Yea, I've got tons of time slips, dude. They're like trophies, lol.
Here is my little brother in his '66 Nova SS on his 1st shakedown pass after we built his motor in my garage(fogger system with only 355cu in). Scroll to the 2min mark and watch.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> 5.60?s !! you got time cards, thats fuckin fast man, doesnt that equate to almost a high 8 over 1320 quarter mile


4.56 rear gears. I'm not setup for a 1/4. Chevelle is very heavy and suspension is not near enough for the motors I throw at it. I'll get some vids up when I hit the strip this month. Should've been tonite but its raining here in N.C.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

it is fuking snowing here goddamn it!!!!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yea, it sleeted for a while where I work in Durham.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2013)

No its not about that KOS, i work off quarter mile time, his quarter mile time is once converted 8.85, my mates car weighs 3700 pounds an has a gassed 565 big block chev to run 8.80?s so yes i am enlightened by his time's


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2013)

so your car is 1 sec quicker than your bro?s over the eighth?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah I miss the hell out my R6
> 
> I don't see me replacing it anytime soon either
> I stopping dealing with muscle cars all together after learning how to ride
> ...



Most modern sportbikes are far more capable in the land of handling than their riders will ever be.  May not corner as well as something with more than two wheels but there's nothing quite as explosive out of a corner as a motorcycle.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> so your car is 1 sec quicker than your bro?s over the eighth?


Nah, I'm sure you noticed he had some issues with the wheelstand. Then let out to get back straight. Do you race much, dude? That should have been the 1st thing you noticed. He's much faster than I was now.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 5, 2013)

Borrowed dads '12 Powerstroke so i could rent a trencher to put a sprinkler system around the new pool before the sod guys come in.    Im worn out.   I didn't stop hustling between 9 am and 4pm.   Didn't even stop for lunch today.  I appreciate those uphill landscapers now.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> No its not about that KOS, i work off quarter mile time, his quarter mile time is once converted 8.85, my mates car weighs 3700 pounds an has a gassed 565 big block chev to run 8.80?s so yes i am enlightened by his time's


That sounds like a pretty bad ass ride your friend has. 

Running in the 5's with a small block is pretty commonplace in the states, azza. Guys drive their cars to the track and lay down high 5's and drive home all the time. Supercharged or turbo LS motors(GM) do it all across the country. When I started racing getting into the 7's with your street car was fast. Now its fairly commonplace. Don't get me wrong, 5 sec cars are high dollar rides(especially street legal ones). I sprayed mine hard to see 5's and it didn't last long. That motor is good for a boat anchor now.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 5, 2013)

my friend won the 275 class at Willowbank ASPA 2 weeks ago, thats a drag radial class, good to see those times your car is doing. As they say pill it till you kill it.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> my friend won the 275 class at Willowbank ASPA 2 weeks ago, thats a drag radial class, good to see those times your car is doing. As they say pill it till you kill it.


Dude, the 275 class really took off here as well. ATM I'm running 325/50 M/T on the Chevelle. I'm amazed at how guys are making these radial tires hook.

I'd love to see some local Aussie drag vids.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 6, 2013)

You tube Stu Henry capri, You tube HG498 or Scott Cortina, its a met grey sedan with Gold weld magnums, Stu?s Capri has gone in the sevens over the quarter at over 170MPH, my old wagon had 325/50/15 MT drag radials, we had tubbed the rear and relocated the chassis rails for the big feet, they are to big for most cars here thats why they have a drag radial class for any size radial and a 275 radial as the smaller tyres means no mini tubbing for most cars so leaf spring or factory suspension is still in. Stu Capri has a 420 cube single turbo windsor. My other mate has a twin turbo lexus V8 Capri running low eights through 275 radials, street geared and powerglide, punch in Joe Geri Capri, black with green stripe, he has a vid driving 30 minutes from the track home to Sydney, its a 240 cube motor. Very reliable, and driveable.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's my lineup:


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2013)

Here was my baby. Built it from the ground up. I sold it 2 years ago, I really want a cadillac cts v now.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 7, 2013)

I swapped dad his truck back yesterday so i had to ask my brother for some lift to get two pallets of retaining rock wall home this am.   Needless to say i needed my tandem trailer but had to settle for my single.  Notice the springs are collapsed.  

It took me almost two hours to unload the trailer as my bro and father in law built the walls.

Its almost margarita time by the pool.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 7, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Dude, the 275 class really took off here as well. ATM I'm running 325/50 M/T on the Chevelle. I'm amazed at how guys are making these radial tires hook.
> 
> *I'd love to see some local Aussie drag vids*.



i feel sick


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2013)

just another side of azza, he learnt all the bodybuilding lingo and how to bullshit his way through without ever having worked out

hes also on several car forums begging for anything people are offering........see a pattern here?
(the rego plate on his car comes back as unknown when u do a finance check) meaning its unregistered or a stolen plate...


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 8, 2013)

car just went 198 mph in a 1/2 mile with a 30 mph head wind. The goal was to break 200mph... Next time were going to bring it back and refab some stuff on it to make it more wind resistant. Probably seal off the under carriage more. This is an 8 second car that was driven on the street because we did all the new fab work.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Apr 8, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Most modern sportbikes are far more capable in the land of handling than their riders will ever be.  May not corner as well as something with more than two wheels but there's nothing quite as explosive out of a corner as a motorcycle.




I'd agree 100%//its why I dropped muscle cars all together and beyond the jeep only drive cars that are meant to handle aggressively now

I wont say my bmw can corner like a mc but my old bmw (bone stock straight 6 2.5 5 spd) kept up with a (most likely also stock) corvette because while he'd pull ahead in the straights I'd catch him in the corners

dude looked really surprised..but so was I...lol


I used to work at a bike shop and would always wonder why dudes would get 1000cc and up bikes as their first bikes

thats all ego...a 600cc will work for a cpl of seasons and is easier to throw around
though i did like my ex hudsbands superhawk quite a bit that he let me tool around for a weekend. After we were divorced even..haha


----------



## SheriV (Apr 8, 2013)

gixxermaniak said:


>




a juiced neon! lol..nice, fast little shits

friend of mine races em


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 8, 2013)

Speed costs money.   How fast do you want to go?


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Here was my baby. Built it from the ground up. I sold it 2 years ago, I really want a cadillac cts v now.



I love the CTS. Especially the ones with the center exhaust. I saw one today that was black with black wheels and it was very nice.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'd agree 100%//its why _*I dropped muscle cars all together*_


Blasphemy...shoot yourself.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2013)

A friend of mine at work. Pump gas street car running 5.80's.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 13, 2013)

Going to the drags today, not racing, big auto spectacular on about 1 hour away at Willowbank.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 14, 2013)

Im putting more work in this weekend around the pool with dads Powerstroke and a rental 'Dingo'.   I used the Dingo to put 5 tons of stone over the pool fence yesterday.  

I signed a contract with an uphill landscaper for 32 pallets of bermuda sod yesterday.   Who says Im not pro illegal alien?


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Finishing up a new NOS system install on the Chevelle. Went away from the fogger system and went back to a cheater system(plate). When the Big block is finished I may go to a two stage system. Kinda juggling some ideas now. No clue where I'll end up.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is your system a progressive one one for during the run?


----------



## squatdaddy (Apr 14, 2013)

*The Don't Give a Fuck Truck*

Not my daily driver but drive it a lot in the spring/summer.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 15, 2013)

what does your wagon run there AZZA,,


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 15, 2013)

Havent run it yet Jay, still deciding on a combo and what class i can fit in without putting a cage in, probably be a high 10 second car, but will keep it as close to flat elevens, over here a cage is mandatory for 10.90 and under, or its goodnight. To do the number i need and the weight my car is it would have to be over 550hp at the flex, but i want a drivable combo that can commute the 1 hour trip.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 16, 2013)

that car is going to need allot of work to run a 10.9 or low 11. My car ran a 10.5 on a stick and will run a high 9 with my new tranny and more boost and i dont run a cage... Just go run it get yelled at get your slip and call it a day. My stang is my street car so there is no way i am putting a cage in it. Just want to know what it runs. My next car will be my race car, still debating either a Subaru for rally racing and open track or a fox for drag. I am getting burnt out on drag racing though, might just sale every thing but the stang and buy a bass boat and more guns.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Is your system a progressive one one for during the run?


Nah, I used the progressive controller with the fogger system. I didn't like the way it pulse the solenoids. I eventually had to run a back up solenoid(Nitrous side) because of failure due to heavy pulsing from the controller. Some swear by it but I just have a bad taste in my mouth from it. I like 2 stage setups because I have more control of what goes on at what time in the pass.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2013)

Its not that much work, my front end is already rebuilt, i have 90/10 shocks, the rear end will be a Strange centred 35 spline 9?. I have a rollerised C4 sitting in the garage, has all the fruit, i have windsor and clevo stuff on hand. Just need to sort out the combo, prolly start with a new Dart block. I have AFR 225 heads on hand, my clevo stuff is mainly bottom end, if i go Dart block and can but either a 4.00 bore or 4,0125 from memory so a big cube small block is possible. It will happen, just need time, and money.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Its not that much work, my front end is already rebuilt, i have 90/10 shocks, the rear end will be a Strange centred 35 spline 9?. I have a rollerised C4 sitting in the garage, has all the fruit, i have windsor and clevo stuff on hand. Just need to sort out the combo, prolly start with a new Dart block. I have AFR 225 heads on hand, my clevo stuff is mainly bottom end, if i go Dart block and can but either a 4.00 bore or 4,0125 from memory so a big cube small block is possible. It will happen, just need time, and money.


Sell the Cleveland stuff, dude. Old, heavy technology. Good stuff for its time. If you have AFR 225's(for a windsor) you have all you need. Don't overthink the bottom end just build it for longevity(and a light rotating mass wouldn't hurt). 351W is an easy starting point. Plenty of off the shelf parts for whatever cubic inch you'd like. I put together a 0.030 over 351 for my buddy 7years ago with AFR 185's, stock bottom end and block(crank, rods 0 neutral balanced of course) that drives to the track on pump gas and runs 6.50's on a preset 125hp plate system. The trick is in the small details(rod clearance, main clearance, cam selection, etc). Lots of fun, and durable as hell. We still haven't taken it apart not even to re-ring it and it has low-tension rings.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 16, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> *that car is going to need allot of work to run a 10.9 or low 11*. My car ran a 10.5 on a stick and will run a high 9 with my new tranny and more boost and i dont run a cage... Just go run it get yelled at get your slip and call it a day. My stang is my street car so there is no way i am putting a cage in it. Just want to know what it runs. My next car will be my race car, still debating either a Subaru for rally racing and open track or a fox for drag. I am getting burnt out on drag racing though, might just sale every thing but the stang and buy a bass boat and more guns.


IDK, man. That's nothing more than a mild combo nowadays.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2013)

right on, we have new mod laws where i live, police can impound your car based on defects etc so have to play that part safe. I want to race on a regular basis, so going half a second under will get your number taken and no return until all safety stuff is done. Seen it a hundred times before. Mates car, he did some testing pass?s, he has a GTR spec RB motor in a commodore, he half tracked it and on the brake ran flat eleven, next pass, he drove the auto in gear for first sixty, nailed it and ran 143 mph through traps, his time was a 10.80, told to leave and dont come back, the track officals here are very good and wide awake to guys running around the cut off and only driving like grandma out of the hole, or nailing a decent 60 and rolling through the beams on the brake, not the same as bracket racing to protect a dial in.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 16, 2013)

Running high 10s in a heavy wagon is going to take a decent amount of hp. I was cracking low 12s in my budget small block s10 with around 420hp. And it weighed in around 2900 without me in it


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2013)

post the 23 plates leg press.......


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Running high 10s in a heavy wagon is going to take a decent amount of hp. I was cracking low 12s in my budget small block s10 with around 420hp. And it weighed in around 2900 without me in it



thats why i have the heads, 225?s are designed for a stroker bottom end i dont have yet, i do a bit of buying and selling and these came up at the right price. My wag will go a far bit quicker than 10.90, i just dont want to buzz the thing to go a few tenths quicker, want to race dial in round 10.90-11.00 which means no cage, authorities frown on cages and they can impound your car for one so its a tight rope walk for being quick. Lots of guys are in the same boat. Which means its pointless going faster than 10.90 in QLD where i live and have street rego or permit rego, you may as well deregister your car and keep your plates on, trailer it everywhere, my enjoyment does not come from a 10.90 second run and a twenty second return run trip, its the hour driving and cruising around to shows with the kids etc. If i was in a state that was fine, the car would be pro streeted, back halfed, blown etc if i had the funds.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Running high 10s in a heavy wagon is going to take a decent amount of hp. I was cracking low 12s in my budget small block s10 with around 420hp. And it weighed in around 2900 without me in it



this
it aint gonna happen unless he has 500-600hp and equal torque
azza be daydreaming


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

lol at drag racing big fat station wagons


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> faggot butt fucker


AZZA why was this phrase omitted from your 3 word list


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

This thread is hilarious!!!


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> IDK, man. That's nothing more than a mild combo nowadays.



if that car is gutted its going to take around 550hp to make a high ten second pass. I think hes closer to a 11.5 with what hes talking about. Unless he throws a nitrous set up on it then thats a different story. I would personally get a built short block, ported heads, aggressive cam, and a 150 shot or even 300 shot if he has a good tuner. We ran two 150's to our rat rod and that car was stupid to drive. Ran an 11.4 but not on a track at an regular road prepped with VHT. You know your ready to roll when you drive around with VHT and a blow torch in your trunk lol...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> if that car is gutted its going to take around 550hp to make a high ten second pass. I think hes closer to a 11.5 with what hes talking about. Unless he throws a nitrous set up on it then thats a different story. I would personally get a built short block, ported heads, aggressive cam, and a 150 shot or even 300 shot if he has a good tuner. We ran two 150's to our rat rod and that car was stupid to drive. Ran an 11.4 but not on a track at an regular road prepped with VHT. You know your ready to roll when you drive around with VHT and a blow torch in your trunk lol...




A friend of mine runs a built big block '66(?) Dodge wagon mostly in the 1/8th but its a high 10 second car. 

 I had some pics on my phone from the last time he ran in Valdosta/Cecil, GA but I since erased them.   

Here's Jere Etheridge at the same track back in February.  Only thing kept him from going all the way over were the chutes.  













Oh,  he still ran a 4.89 @ 118 in the 1/8th on that pass.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 17, 2013)

fuck is that a cobra?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

Jere Etheridge's Wild Ride at Lights Out 4 - YouTube

_When discussing the top contenders in the Outlaw Drag Radial class, Jere Etheridge's Mustang must come to mind. This PLR 632ci BBF  powered Mustang has been 4.31 and will look to break into the 4.20s and  even teens! He brought his motor in for a routine freshen up. 2013 will  be a big year for the radial class as these machines continue to push  the limits of drag racing!_

Motor pics:

Jere Etheridge's 632 BBF Rebuild - Pro Line Racing


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 17, 2013)

oo shit i know that care ive seen it run many times...being a mustang guy i keep my eyes out all the time for bad ass stangs.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Running high 10s in a heavy wagon is going to take a decent amount of hp. I was cracking low 12s in my budget small block s10 with around 420hp. And it weighed in around 2900 without me in it


Without knowing how or who built your motor, bro, I have to say you're incorrect. Over estimating hp is commonplace for tuners these days. Guys want numbers and don't really race. Running high 10's in a heavy car is very, very simple. Anyone that says otherwise just needs a little track time to fully understand. A 7.0et in the 1/8th converts to an 11.0 or 10.90 pass. If you guys are having that much trouble running 10's bring your cars on down to NC and I'll set you up real easy.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> *if that car is gutted its going to take around 550hp to make a high ten second pass*. I think hes closer to a 11.5 with what hes talking about. Unless he throws a nitrous set up on it then thats a different story. I would personally get a built short block, ported heads, aggressive cam, and a 150 shot or even 300 shot if he has a good tuner. We ran two 150's to our rat rod and that car was stupid to drive. Ran an 11.4 but not on a track at an regular road prepped with VHT. You know your ready to roll when you drive around with VHT and a blow torch in your trunk lol...


Sorry, man. That's just not true. If that were true I must be the baddest engine builder around... I have put together literal junk motors with factory heads that are faster than 7.0's, bro. Almost anyone that races can do so. Come on down to Greensboro, N.C. and I'll show you my motor(in the car right now). Its a 355cu in stocker with factory heads. I can hit the brakes and run better than 7.0's, dude. Shit, come on down we'll drink some beer. I might even let you drive if I drink enough.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

cube789 said:


> this
> it aint gonna happen unless he has 500-600hp and equal torque
> azza be daydreaming


Good lord, how heavy do you guys think that old wagon is?


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry, guys. I'm not purposely being derogatory but I do this almost every thursday and saturday. I have since I was 15yrs old. Maybe my inexperience with 1/4 mi tracks is to blame. I'm doing the only thing I know and using a 1/8th to 1/4 mi conversion from a car website. I think some of you may be making claims based off of things you've read or your few trips to the track. Or maybe Azza has the heaviest car in the world, IDK.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Good lord, how heavy do you guys think that old wagon is?



heavy for a drag car. It takes a 480 to make a gutted Fox Body run a 10.9 with a C4 transmission and that is a LIGHT car.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Sorry, guys. I'm not purposely being derogatory but I do this almost every thursday and saturday. I have since I was 15yrs old. Maybe my inexperience with 1/4 mi tracks is to blame. I'm doing the only thing I know and using a 1/8th to 1/4 mi conversion from a car website. I think some of you may be making claims based off of things you've read or your few trips to the track. Or maybe Azza has the heaviest car in the world, IDK.



My wagon weighs less than the sedan variant, rear wheel wells can take a 28x10.5 or a 275/60/15 MT drag radial easily. Car weighs as a six around 1350 kg. Anyone own a Moroso Speed Calc? very usefull. my engine when we build it will make minimum of 550hp at the engine. I am looking into other engines also, a turbo toyota V8 my friend has in his Capri, runs 8.3o on drag radials at 170 MPH, that is full quarter and driven to track. Biggest turbo motor i am currently allowed is 4ltr, the Toyota is 4ltr.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

More to running numbers than hp numbers, its all about the gearing, correct matched stall converter, matched to your rear tyres, engine is only one thing. Add on goodies can add a lot, Full MSD Digital, electric water pumps, spacers, tunes for E85 or methanol etc can radically change things. I am also installing Caltracs and monoleaf in the rear. My friends engine which is a 393 clevo with small chi heads, hydraulic roller, 75 carb, fully sorted track car runs 10.90, it has 510 at engine, in a sedan running a 4000 stall, 28? tyre and 4?11?s. I am aiming to be quicker, more cubes, bigger solid cam, bigger heads, but with less stall and 3.7 gears and 28? tyre.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Good lord, how heavy do you guys think that old wagon is?


probly 5000 without being stripped


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> heavy for a drag car. It takes a 480 to make a gutted Fox Body run a 10.9 with a C4 transmission and that is a LIGHT car.


I'm pretty sure my full interior chevelle is as heavy or heavier than his wagon, bro. I'm certain that the present motor in my car does not make 480hp. 
I've owned and raced 5 different fox body's, dude. You could take it apart down to the last bolt and ship it to me in a box and I can put it back together better than it was. Fox's have a special place in my heart as they are what I cut my teeth with. Awesome little cars.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> *More to running numbers than hp numbers, its all about the gearing, correct matched stall converter, matched to your rear tyres, engine is only one thing*. Add on goodies can add a lot, Full MSD Digital, electric water pumps, spacers, tunes for E85 or methanol etc can radically change things. I am also installing Caltracs and monoleaf in the rear. My friends engine which is a 393 clevo with small chi heads, hydraulic roller, 75 carb, fully sorted track car runs 10.90, it has 510 at engine, in a sedan running a 4000 stall, 28? tyre and 4?11?s. I am aiming to be quicker, more cubes, bigger solid cam, bigger heads, but with less stall and 3.7 gears and 28? tyre.


End of story. Sorry guys, I've got to go with Azza on this one. He's obviously been around cars and drag strips a good deal.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> probly 5000 without being stripped


Lol...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> More to running numbers than hp numbers, its all about the gearing, correct matched stall converter, matched to your rear tyres, engine is only one thing. Add on goodies can add a lot, Full MSD Digital, electric water pumps, spacers, tunes for E85 or methanol etc can radically change things. _*I am also installing Caltracs and monoleaf in the rear*_. My friends engine which is a 393 clevo with small chi heads, hydraulic roller, 75 carb, fully sorted track car runs 10.90, it has 510 at engine, in a sedan running a 4000 stall, 28? tyre and 4?11?s. I am aiming to be quicker, more cubes, bigger solid cam, bigger heads, but with less stall and 3.7 gears and 28? tyre.


You'll like this setup. The video I put up of my little brother on the shakedown pass was done using this setup as his class only allowed stock type suspensions. Go the extra bit and purchase shocks that can be adjusted for compression and rebound. Do the same in the front and that wagon will bite like an alligator. Also, spend the extra time getting your pinion angle exactly where you want it. A great setup.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

I suppose pics of me driving the tube framed chassid Capri will validate.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I suppose pics of me driving the tube framed chassid Capri will validate.


Are you talking about the Mercury version of the Mustang? Hell yea, put it up.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> You'll like this setup. The video I put up of my little brother on the shakedown pass was done using this setup as his class only allowed stock type suspensions. Go the extra bit and purchase shocks that can be adjusted for compression and rebound. Do the same in the front and that wagon will bite like an alligator. Also, spend the extra time getting your pinion angle exactly where you want it. A great setup.



Cheap 9 way adjustables in Aus are Rancho?s or Calverts, some guys go to a super expensive shocks but that is mainly boosted cars not trying to load up the rears.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Are you talking about the Mercury version of the Mustang? Hell yea, put it up.



no its a 2 door english Capri, 357 Clevo, transbraked glide, 35 spline rear, 15x12?s 31? Tyres, i will see what i can dig up.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Cheap 9 way adjustables in Aus are Rancho?s or Calverts, some guys go to a super expensive shocks but that is mainlyboosted cars not trying to load up the rears.


Ranchos? Like the shocks you see on lifted trucks?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

Calverts are Ranchos, like a 4wd shock.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are a couple from the show we did a couple of years ago, this was the supercruise.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a new one for me.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Seems every picture I try to upload gives me this me this message. WTF?
*Picture 324.jpg* - Your file of 2.63 MB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 1.95 MB for this filetype.


That little car looks like it would get busy. The capri that is...


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

i just used resize image online to make these smaller. I have 3 vids of when we last raced it, the owner is a paraplegic, we crew and race the car for him, he sold the roller and put the engine in his hardtop. Best time was 10.30 at 132 over quarter using the transbrake. He never spent all that much money on the car, but we had fun.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

it was nicknamed handfull, she was a lane changer some times, we changed the front coilovers and the mountings for the shocks, played with the rear end and the tyre pressure, when we used the trans braker on it last it went dead straight, no wheels up launch but was losing fuel pressure in the top, sixty foot bets was 1.29, weighed 2700 pounds with driver, all glass front, lexan windows, glass boot, alloy int. 5500 stalled 351, solid F260 cam, 2v heads, all iron combo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> End of story. Sorry guys, I've got to go with Azza on this one. He's obviously been around cars and drag strips a good deal.
> 
> Lol...



my jeep is 5000...mid 90s caddy is 5000....old shit station wagon with all that space...lotta metal


----------



## longworthb (Apr 17, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Without knowing how or who built your motor, bro, I have to say you're incorrect. Over estimating hp is commonplace for tuners these days. Guys want numbers and don't really race. Running high 10's in a heavy car is very, very simple. Anyone that says otherwise just needs a little track time to fully understand. A 7.0et in the 1/8th converts to an 11.0 or 10.90 pass. If you guys are having that much trouble running 10's bring your cars on down to NC and I'll set you up real easy.


I built it. Simple 30 over small block flat tops double hump 202s decent cam forget duration but it was a thumper  this was my first build by myself at 17. Close to 11 to 1 compression mild stall converter 3.73s out back. Like i said it was a budget ride


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Crotch rockets ftw I just had sell mine (crack money) I can't go on much longer without another one.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Talking about crack not another bike


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> My wagon weighs less than the sedan variant, rear wheel wells can take a 28x10.5 or a 275/60/15 MT drag radial easily. Car weighs as a six around 1350 kg. Anyone own a Moroso Speed Calc? very usefull. my engine when we build it will make minimum of 550hp at the engine. I am looking into other engines also, a turbo toyota V8 my friend has in his Capri, runs 8.3o on drag radials at 170 MPH, that is full quarter and driven to track. Biggest turbo motor i am currently allowed is 4ltr, the Toyota is 4ltr.



Is that 1350kg the way it sits now with out a block, tranny, ds and ect? 

That is heavy for a drag car all of our foxes weight 2500 lbs with the driver in it with a full tank of c16. Idk if its me and i was going to put money into a drag car I would be looking for the cheapest and lightest car there is.. Mustang Fox body. My buddy buys them for 900$ drops an LS1 600$ TH400 Transmission (300) you can find these things used all over the place. Rebuilt 750 total, by the time hes done your looking at 8k for a 10 second car or 13k for a 9 second car with a turbo.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 18, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Is that 1350kg the way it sits now with out a block, tranny, ds and ect?
> 
> That is heavy for a drag car all of our foxes weight 2500 lbs with the driver in it with a full tank of c16. Idk if its me and i was going to put money into a drag car I would be looking for the cheapest and lightest car there is.. Mustang Fox body. My buddy buys them for 900$ drops an LS1 600$ TH400 Transmission (300) you can find these things used all over the place. Rebuilt 750 total, by the time hes done your looking at 8k for a 10 second car or 13k for a 9 second car with a turbo.


I've recently fallen in love with the LS line from the general.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 18, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I built it. Simple 30 over small block flat tops double hump 202s decent cam forget duration but it was a thumper  this was my first build by myself at 17. Close to 11 to 1 compression mild stall converter 3.73s out back. Like i said it was a budget ride


Nothing wrong with that, dude. I'm sure it was a lot of fun in a little S-10.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Is that 1350kg the way it sits now with out a block, tranny, ds and ect?
> 
> That is heavy for a drag car all of our foxes weight 2500 lbs with the driver in it with a full tank of c16. Idk if its me and i was going to put money into a drag car I would be looking for the cheapest and lightest car there is.. Mustang Fox body. My buddy buys them for 900$ drops an LS1 600$ TH400 Transmission (300) you can find these things used all over the place. Rebuilt 750 total, by the time hes done your looking at 8k for a 10 second car or 13k for a 9 second car with a turbo.



My car is NOT a drag car, its is a street car that i want to race in the street series, if i was to build a drag car, it would be something much smaller. I would rather a tuff streeter that does some numbers


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 18, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> I've recently fallen in love with the LS line from the general.



i hate the cars well not hate but im a mustang guy period  but the LS1 sure runs good though i will admit that. My buddys stock LS1 made 650 rwhp and ran a 10.2 my stock 4.6 alum block ran for 20 mins at 550rwhp then blew up, but now I have a 5.0 cast iron stroker block that built for 1200..


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> My car is NOT a drag car, its is a street car that i want to race in the street series, if i was to build a drag car, it would be something much smaller. I would rather a tuff streeter that does some numbers



still street car wouldnt you want the most bang for your buck period? I mean my fully dressed 05 mustang with suspension weight reductions only is lighter. If i am going to run my car one its for cash most the time and i want to make sure i have the biggest advantage. I remember my first time racing a gxr1000, i was a lil scared so we pulled out all the interior lol that day and went to were we use to race with one seat and my buddy sitting on a plastic crate. Those were the days, im older now and dont really look for street races but we use to drive around town in full slicks looking for bikes to run. They dont realize from a dig high hp cars have a huge advantage unless they are stretched and lowered then its a different ball game. But every time they would lift on the launch and we were half way down the track cause they would have to let off to get that front end down.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 18, 2013)

man i have some stories, one of the major tuners put on a big race once out in the country I am talking about guys trailoring 9 seconds cars to street race running for big money. Every one from LA to Sac that was on the forums showed up ready to race for cash. Shit was crazy 100+ cars easy.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 18, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i hate the cars well not hate but im a mustang guy period  but the LS1 sure runs good though i will admit that. My buddys stock LS1 made 650 rwhp and ran a 10.2 my stock 4.6 alum block ran for 20 mins at 550rwhp then blew up, but now I have a 5.0 cast iron stroker block that built for 1200..


I prefer the LS2 or 3 for obvious reasons, but still, the LS line is an example of great engineering.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> still street car wouldnt you want the most bang for your buck period? I mean my fully dressed 05 mustang with suspension weight reductions only is lighter. If i am going to run my car one its for cash most the time and i want to make sure i have the biggest advantage. I remember my first time racing a gxr1000, i was a lil scared so we pulled out all the interior lol that day and went to were we use to race with one seat and my buddy sitting on a plastic crate. Those were the days, im older now and dont really look for street races but we use to drive around town in full slicks looking for bikes to run. They dont realize from a dig high hp cars have a huge advantage unless they are stretched and lowered then its a different ball game. But every time they would lift on the launch and we were half way down the track cause they would have to let off to get that front end down.



you have missed the point Jay, with mod laws in legislation where i live, we have to be careful and mindful of what we do. New law is about noise, your car can be impounded for being to loud. When i picked my car, i picked a car that was pre 1968, because of ADR?s which are Australian Design Regulations, my car does not have to meet some of these. A car that came from factory with V8, disc brakes etc, and a six seater so the whole family can cruise, yes most things are a compromise, i am not setting out to big note and run this or that. I want a car that fits me, allows for some competitive numbers in its class, can cruise the 2 hour drives, go to shows and have a good social time. We cant get hung up on numbers, its almost like bb?ers, i weigh this i weigh that, i lift this i lift that, my car makes this my car does that, end of day its cock stroking.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 19, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> I prefer the LS2 or 3 for obvious reasons, but still, the LS line is an example of great engineering.



the main reason most people go with the LS1 is because they are dirt cheap... For a budget race car they can generate more then enough power and hold up nice...


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> you have missed the point Jay, with mod laws in legislation where i live, we have to be careful and mindful of what we do. New law is about noise, your car can be impounded for being to loud. When i picked my car, i picked a car that was pre 1968, because of ADR?s which are Australian Design Regulations, my car does not have to meet some of these. A car that came from factory with V8, disc brakes etc, and a six seater so the whole family can cruise, yes most things are a compromise, i am not setting out to big note and run this or that. I want a car that fits me, allows for some competitive numbers in its class, can cruise the 2 hour drives, go to shows and have a good social time. We cant get hung up on numbers, its almost like bb?ers, i weigh this i weigh that, i lift this i lift that, my car makes this my car does that, end of day its cock stroking.



i live in CA lol i know all about regulations for cars. my street car is by far not street legal. I have a 3.4l whipple on it thats barely smaller then my short block lol. Long tube headers, methenal injection, trunk mounted water intercooler cell, 3 fuel pumps, drive on drag radials, no cat's, car is STUPID loud at WOT and can not even hold a conversation with the windows down on at 3k. Cruising i can keep the noise down and i dont drive like an idiot any more. Also tail lights are completely blacked out, front wind shield is tinted and so are side windows, so i know all about not being legal. I have to pay 700 to have an fake smog cert lol. but thats the choice i made to have a bad ass car.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 19, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, dude. I'm sure it was a lot of fun in a little S-10.


It was a handful that's for sure. No weight in the ass end even with 265/60s couldn't hookup to save my life


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> It was a handful that's for sure. No weight in the ass end even with 265/60s couldn't hookup to save my life



i had a 700hp silverado once and couldnt hook so we went to my storage container in SD.. I was living on the ship so all my shit was in storage and loaded EVERY thing i we under the tires and used tie downs to lock it inplace. That helped allot. After that I bought a waterbed blatter and just kept it filled up. Truck ran an 11.9. It was pretty quick for an ext. truck with a full stereo with 3 W7's. This was back in 04... Truck was sick, i was into lowered trucks back then and it was bagged on 18 inch billet specialities with MT cheater slicks. completely shaved, all billet specialities interior (huge mistake) billet shit gets HOT when its over 100 degrees and having a billet steering wheel SUCKED i should have got it wrapped.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 19, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> the main reason most people go with the LS1 is because they are dirt cheap... For a budget race car they can generate more then enough power and hold up nice...


What's a budget?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

being broke, i will race for food


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> being broke, i will race for food



no surprises there lol


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

open chat, laters lol


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> just another side of azza, he learnt all the bodybuilding lingo and how to bullshit his way through without ever having worked out
> 
> *hes also on several car forums *begging for anything people are offering........see a pattern here?
> *(the rego plate on his car comes back as unknown when u do a finance check) *meaning its unregistered or a stolen plate...



Uh... 



Griffith said:


> post the *23 plates leg press*.......



Otoh, I _would _like to see that! lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Frcg4K0Z3s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_WTQjRdfCI



Aries1 said:


> *Seems every picture I try to upload gives me this me this message. WTF?*
> *Picture 324.jpg* - Your file of 2.63 MB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 1.95 MB for this filetype.(snip)
> 
> 
> ...



I use Picasa to share photos. They resize automatically. *https://picasaweb.google.com/home*



Griffith said:


> open chat, laters lol



heh Thanks for noticing.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> open chat, laters lol



Curt told me you will be perma banned if you dont post up a vehicle


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Curt told me you will be perma banned if you dont post up a vehicle



That is an untruth.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

yes i know but it sounded funny, i wanna see a pic of your car Curt


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2013)

*KIA SPECTRA, FTW!!!*


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice sensible day to day car Curt.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Spent all day at Z-Max dragstrip in Charlotte NC today. 4 wide racing. 40,000 horsepower going down the track at once when the fuel cars were running.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 22, 2013)

i would love to see some 4 lane racing. Would be horn.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

Me and my dads project when I was in highschool. 50 ford 3 inch chop 350, 30 over decent size cam, aluminum heads, performer rpm intake, roller rockers, shorty headers to clear steering shaft, flowmasters, air shocks. Nice cruiser basically


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

Shaved handles also


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 26, 2013)

super clean


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2013)

That is a nice car


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

10 Hottest Cars Every Man Should Drive

10 Cars Every Man Should Drive Before He Dies

Ever since the dawn of time, prehistoric man has wanted to go faster than the puny legs God gave him. Mostly because he was tired of having to give up one or more of those legs to a hungry sabertooth tiger, but the speed instinct was there nonetheless.

So they took a flat rock, rounded it out and invented the wheel. Little did that caveman who came up with such a simple yet brilliant design know he would set into motion the wheels of change that would bring mankind to new heights and faster speeds. Since then, car companies have designed automotive works of art that defy descriptions and must be driven to truly be understood and loved. These are the rides every man should experience before he shuffles off this mortal coil, including the one that takes them to the cemetery.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

9 of the lamest cars ever

9 of the lamest cars ever - Guyism


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

Driver Drifts a BMW Up the Ramp of a Parking Garage

Driver Drifts a BMW Up the Ramp of a Parking Garage


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 18, 2013)

My two black Chevys


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)

1970 Plymouth Road Runner Superbird - RM Auctions - Supercompressor.com - Supercompressor.com

Originally designed to lure Nascar legend Richard Petty away from team Ford, this Plymouth Road Runner Superbird is the "perfect storm" of muscle cars: powerful, insane looking, and really, really rare. 

The Superbird was powered by the most epic sounding engine ever: the 440 Super Commando Six Barrel V8, which easily pushed the four-speed transmission beyond 200 mph.

Oh and that four-on-the-floor transmission? It was bolted to this shift lever, made by Hurst to resemble what must have been a medieval torture device. Brutally awesome.

The car was aerodynamically tuned for the race track, which meant that all of the crazy styling was completely useless untill you hit 60 mph. Nobody has ever cared about this detail. 

In the 70s this was about the only view of the Superbird you could hope to have as it blew past your jalopy going Mach one.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

The Filmography of Cars, An Illustrated Chart Featuring 71 Iconic Vehicles From TV Shows & Films

The Filmography of Cars, An Illustrated Chart Featuring 71 Iconic Vehicles From TV Shows & Films


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

Star Cars, Illustrated Versions of Famous Vehicles From TV & Movies

Star Cars, Illustrated Versions of Famous Vehicles From TV & Movies


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 21, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw, yeah


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2014)

Homemade Supercar: Man Creates Replica McLaren


----------



## ldzp (Jan 1, 2014)

^that ain't foolin no one cuz


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

2015 Chevrolet Corvette Z06: Full Details, Live Photos And Videos

A new King Corvette has arrived, and it definitely gives General Motors [NYSE:GM] some bragging rights at the Detroit Auto Show. With ?at least 625 horsepower,? and 635 pound-feet of torque, this top-performance variant of the latest C7 Stingray could shake up the roster of top production-car performance numbers. 
And it sets the form for the Corvette C7.R race car, also shown here at Detroit and headed for Daytona later this month.

The Z06 is powered by an all-new 6.2-liter ?LT4? supercharged V-8, making at least 625 horsepower and 635 pound-feet of torque?37 percent more horsepower and 40 percent more torque than the ?standard? 2014 Corvette Stingray.

The LT4 engine is only one inch taller than the LT1 in the Corvette Stingray. The LT4 is one of the only supercharged engines in the world to incorporate cylinder deactivation technology, and it also has variable valve timing.

A big 1.7-liter Eaton R1740 TVS supercharger force-feeds the engine and spins at up to 20,000 rpm and incorporates a shorter rotor design that allows the boost to arrive quicker. Otherwise the engine incorporates a long list of engineering improvements, including rotocast aluminum cylinder heads, titanium intake valves, machined connecting rods, unique forged-aluminum pistons, and a dry-sump oil system.

Also of note is the Z06?s eight-speed automatic transmission. It?s an all-new GM-designed transmission, designated 8L90, and while it?s a traditional, hydraulically controlled automatic, GM says that it provides the quick shifts of dual-clutch boxes (even faster than Porsche?s PDK, they say), yet with more smoothness. And the eight-speed will allow up to a five-percent efficiency improvement over a six-speed automatic.

Z06 models will include the Drive Mode Selector, just as Stingray Coupe and Convertible models, which will allow access to settings for launch control, active-handling systems, traction control, and Sport and Track modes. Magnetic Selective Ride Control dampers are included in the Z06, as well as a three-mode electronic limited-slip differential (eLSD).

Also just as with other Corvette Stingray hardtop models, the Z06 will offer a removable roof panel that will enable some of the benefits of a convertible. That?s allowed through the new C7 Corvette?s stiffer aluminum-frame construction?with extra adhesive bonding used for the Z06.

The exterior changes on the Z06, versus the Corvette Stingray, are entirely functional, and nearly every panel and piece of trim is different. Design director Tom Peters, in a release, points to the flared fenders needed to accommodate larger wheels, the larger vents for cooling, and all the tweaks necessary for improved aerodynamics and high-speed stability.

For those who plan to use the Z06 primarily as a track machine, the Z07 Performance Package is the way to go, as it adds Michelin Pilot Super Sport Cup tires, Brembo carbon ceramic-matrix brake rotors, and a set of upgrades aimed at maximizing downforce. In either case, special spin-cast alloy wheels that show off the brake hardware.

Want performance numbers? GM won?t say yet. And there?s plenty of time for more facts and teasers; the Z06 won?t arrive at dealerships until early 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)

Chevrolet Corvette - 11 Things You Don't Know About The Sports Cars From Chevy - Supercompressor.com

11 Things You Didn't Know About The Corvette

1. The first Corvettes were too advanced for the factory. Because the Corvette was the first fiberglass body that GM mass produced, the factory was ill-equiped to handle the new tech, and they didn't know how to ground the car. The first few cars they made wouldn't start. Instead of driving them off the assembly line, they had to push.

2. The Corvette story involves Nazis, prostitutes and Christmas. Zora Arkus Duntov, a.k.a. "Father of the Corvette," was a Russian Jew born on Christmas in Belgium. He grew up in Germany, and was living in Paris when his wife had to outrun Nazis to Bordeaux in an MG while he hid in a bordello.

3. The first Corvette logo was illegal. Originally the Corvette was supposed to have a checkered flag and an American flag? until they realized that you can't trademark the American flag without changing it into an interpretation.

4. Corvette wasn't the original name. The car's code name was Opel while they were developing it.

5. It's not even the original Corvette. Chevrolet's head photographer actually named it, after a class of warships.

6. GM lied about horsepower. The L88 engine was basically a racing engine for the street, so to discourage too many people from ordering it, Chevrolet published numbers that were about 70 horsepower below the actual rating, so that it would look less appealing than other engines. It worked ? only 20 Corvettes were ordered with the L88 in 1967.

7. Corvette racing teams didn't always plan ahead. The L88-powered Corvette that competed in the 24 Hours of Le Mans in '67 not only set a record by topping 171 miles per hour on the legendary Mulsanne straight, but it actually had to be driven to the track, because the transporter was full of parts. Probably not coincidentally, the car's engine called it quits halfway through the race.

8. The Pontiac Banshee Out Corvetted the Corvette. Years before John DeLorean built Doc Brown's time machine, he was in charge of Pontiac. He wanted something that could hurt the Mustang, so they developed this Banshee... until GM said it would actually hurt the Corvette more. It's not a coincidence that the Corvettes of the seventies looked like a Banshee.

9. They understood the power of a photo. The 1978 Indy 500 Pace Car was painted specifically so that it would look good in black and white photography, because magazine ads were still typically not in color.

10. The ZR1 used a Lotus boat motor. The 375-horsepower LT5 engine used in the ZR1 of the early nineties was designed in England by the folks at Lotus, who then got in touch with the Mercury Marine people in Stillwater Oklahoma, who actually built the thing.

11. You'll never unsee this. A lot of cars from the same manufacturer tend to share parts, but the C5 Corvette has the same door handle as the Oldsmobile Aurora, which isn't exactly the most loved car of all time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Corvette Z06: Full Details, Live Photos And Videos
> 
> A new King Corvette has arrived, and it definitely gives General Motors [NYSE:GM] some bragging rights at the Detroit Auto Show. With ?at least 625 horsepower,? and 635 pound-feet of torque, this top-performance variant of the latest C7 Stingray could shake up the roster of top production-car performance numbers.
> And it sets the form for the Corvette C7.R race car, also shown here at Detroit and headed for Daytona later this month.
> ...



hmm.....does want....


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.supercompressor.com/ride... These are t  he 17 best Tiki bars in America

Driving in the snow can be incredibly fun... right up until you get stuck and realize you've gotta walk 15 miles in the snow (up hill, and both ways at that) to get help. Solving that problem and enabling you to play in more powder than Tony Montana, the guys behind Track 'N Go have managed to turn your ordinary truck into a snow-eating tank with these tracks that essentially clip onto your tires.

The company originally made their mark by making a similar conversion kit for bikes, so they know a thing or two about playing in the snow.

So long as you've got a 4x4, you can put 'em on just about anything. Simply use a nifty little ramp that comes with the purchase to drive onto them, and they snap into place. Unlike other track systems, these are driven by the tires, so you just drive along normally and pay no attention to the fact that you're driving around in several feet of snow.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/hennessey-venom-gt-reaches-world-record-270-mph-at-kennedy-space-center/

Hennessey Venom GT Reaches World Record 270 MPH at the Kennedy Space Center

On February 14, a Hennessey Venom GT reached a top speed of 270.49 MPH on a runway at the Kennedy Space Center in Florida, making the 1,244-horsepower supercar the fastest 2-seat sports car in the world. The record attempt was performed on a 3.2-mile space shuttle runway. The car?s pilot, race car driver and test engineer Brian Smith, accelerated for 2.4 miles, using the remainder of the runway to decelerate from 270 MPH to zero.


----------



## rclabwholesale (Mar 5, 2014)

toyota supra tt


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

KITT is up for auction:

http://www.julienslive.com/view-auc...atalog%2Fid%2F120%2F%3Fpage%3D5%26items%3D100

Americans have had a long-running love affair with the automobile, and in 1982, David Hasselhoff drove into our hearts as Michael Knight in an artificially intelligent, indestructible supercar fashioned out of a 1982 Pontiac Trans Am named KITT (Knight Industries Two Thousand). Fans created this KITT car and gifted it to Hasselhoff. This is not your standard 1986 Firebird. Inside and out she is fashioned after the beloved icon, including KITT&#146;s distinct exterior lighting and scissor doors. Her custom interior features w-style yoke steering wheel and an elaborate digital dash and console. She is rear wheel drive and powered by a 5.0 liter V-8 engine with automatic transmission. She is programmed to speak with over 4,000 sound bites from the classic television show  Knight   Rider . The car was made by Jennifer Catano.

Please note this item is on display at the Museum of Style Icons in Ireland until April 27, 2014.  The winning bidder is responsible for all costs associated with moving and shipping this item.

PROVENANCE From the Collection of David Hasselhoff


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2014)

I love the oxymoron of "Smart Car", I could see only city driving in one but the safety of them come on you might as well get a motorcycle and at least look cool while playing russian roulette.

http://youtu.be/Dj0ORdBU3W8


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/pov-video-cement-truck-slamming-car.html

You must watch this POV video of a cement truck slamming into a car head-on

This POV video of a cement truck flying through an intersection straight at a car head-on while tipping over at high speed is like something straight out of a nightmare. 

Thanks to Texas A&M professor Dr. Guan Zhu, who somehow survived this incident with only minor injuries we now what this would look like. (This is why we all need video cameras in our cars. Like Russia. For the many WTF videos it would produce. Okay, maybe not a good argument.)


----------



## timothy3028 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice post


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maniclion (Apr 9, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://guyism.com/weird-news/pov-video-cement-truck-slamming-car.html
> 
> You must watch this POV video of a cement truck slamming into a car head-on
> 
> ...



Everybody in Texas blames the asian driver...


----------



## ev1l (Apr 13, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://laughingsquid.com/hennessey-venom-gt-reaches-world-record-270-mph-at-kennedy-space-center/
> 
> Hennessey Venom GT Reaches World Record 270 MPH at the Kennedy Space Center
> 
> On February 14, a Hennessey Venom GT reached a top speed of 270.49 MPH on a runway at the Kennedy Space Center in Florida, making the 1,244-horsepower supercar the fastest 2-seat sports car in the world. The record attempt was performed on a 3.2-mile space shuttle runway. The car?s pilot, race car driver and test engineer Brian Smith, accelerated for 2.4 miles, using the remainder of the runway to decelerate from 270 MPH to zero.



Hard to believe this one starts life as a very small Lotus.  As much shit as Hennessey gets for screwing customers over the years (constant internet bashing), this car is pretty badass.  It's not badass to the point where I would own one over a Zonda, MP4-12C, or hell, even a Gallardo... but definitely a hell of an accomplishment for a company based out of Texas!

Still, there's something about a car like an Underground Racing TT Gallardo... man, that sound.  I'll take one in orange.


----------



## Sly_S13 (Apr 15, 2014)

My current sponsored/featured ride is a bagged and wide body Lexus LS. All metal work and full accuair digital air management. Full bolt ons and soon to be pro charged. The headers were custom fabricated as no one makes headers for a Lexus LS V8. If you went to SEMA 2013 it was parked right in front of the South Hall doors for Auto Works Fabrication. Ive also owned tons of crazy 500-800whp drift cars, a V8 RWD Civic drag car (pro stock cert 8 second car) etc etc etc... I am a total gear head and about to pick up a new m3 as my next toy. 



My LS400's recent feature on Lower-Standards.com by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr



My LS400's recent feature on Lower-Standards by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr



UCF21 Update & Ballers of  WFC Meetup by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/rally-car-...on-two-wheels-during-a-race-in-galicia-spain/

This video captures a particularly sharp turn taken up on two wheels in a Suzuki Swift piloted by driver Oscar Barrosa during the 47th Rallye Ourense race which occurred June 13th and 14th in Galicia, Spain. There&#146;s also video of the heart-skipping turn shot from the other side.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/rally-car-...ount-of-air-in-bmw-m3-during-race-in-estonia/

Rally car driver Priit Koik managed to get an impressive amount of air driving a BMW M3 on the Kehala Course during the Viru Rally, which occurred in Estonia on June 13th and 14th.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2014)

2015 Chevy Corvette Z06 Faces Off Against Viper T/A, Ferrari 458 Italia: Video

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...-viper-t-a-ferrari-458-italia-video?fbfanpage


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 14, 2014)

The guy in the black Vette doesn't know how to shift, not that it would help.  But the losses wouldn't have been so embarrassing.  The supercharger gear whine in the chase Z06 is badass.


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 20, 2014)

Viper or Vette, hard choice. Think I would have to go with the new Ford GT once it is released.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd like to know what vehicle this person was driving so I can avoid buying it. It looked like it came apart like a cheap lego knockoff.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2015)

2015 Audi Lighting The Swarm


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson Actually Celebrated His Sacking With A Massive Party

http://www.theladbible.com/articles...y-celebrated-his-sacking-with-a-massive-party

We've always thought that people off the telly live a considerably different life to us 'normies' and it's probably proved as they don't even act the same way as us when they lose their job.

While someone with a regular career would probably cry into the stiffest drink they could afford on the last wage packet, someone like Jeremy Clarkson doesn't do that at all.

After the BBC said that they would not renew his contract, essentially canning him from his regular Top Gear job, he actually had a party celebrating. No doubt it was bitter sweet but it was no funeral.

His friend, millionaire Jemima Goldsmith actually hosted the event on his behalf and in attendance were his girlfriend Phillipa Sage, Angus Deayton, Boris Johnson?s journalist sister Rachel Johnson and TV chef Heston Blumenthal.

James May no doubt provided the music...


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2015)

350 km/h (218 mph) 918 chasing Koenigsegg Agera R on German Autobahn Porsche vs Koenigsegg


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2015)

Netflix Could Land Clarkson, Hammond & May, Call New Show 'House Of Cars': Video

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...y-call-new-show-house-of-cars-video?fbfanpage

Last week, we speculated Jeremy Clarkson would land at Netflix?and now we have new info suggesting that's exactly what's going to happen. 

The Mirror is reporting that he and co conspirators Richard Hammond and James May?along with former Top Gear producer Andy Wilman?are close to a deal with the streaming service to host their next endeavor. The name is said to be House of Cars, a play on the company's smash hit  House of Cards.  

Obviously, landing the trio would be a huge win for Netflix.

And while there's no indication of what would be different about the new show, since Netflix isn't bound by broadcast standard, viewers might get to hear their frequent profanity in all its glorious detail, as opposed to the bleeps which punctuated their exchanges on the BBC.

Another potential upshot for fans if the deal goes through? If Netflix follows the formula it has with its other series?and there's no reason to expect it won't?the entire season will be available at once. Who wouldn't want to spend an entire weekend binge watching the three musketeers play with the planet's most desirable vehicles?       

For now, Clarkson, Hammond, and May are busying themselves preparing to host their upcoming series of live dates, creatively titled Clarkson, Hammond and May Live!

With the BBC set to begin a new era of Top Gear with a fresh cast, and the knowledge that the old crew isn't quite done yet, it's a good time to be a fan of automotive enthusiast programming. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## groinstench (Aug 1, 2015)

azza1971 said:


> Where i live i have 2 mates all pulling 9 seconds and under over the quarter mile in street cars, best time in my town is 7.73, turbo windsor ford capri, street registered, another mate has a HG Holden, big block chevy running 8.66 through a 275 drag radial, plenty of 9 second street cars as well. Not bad for street reg cars that see cruise time.




They are are not your mates Azza. They "put" up with you....ya fucktard.


----------



## groinstench (Aug 1, 2015)

azza1971 said:


> You tube Stu Henry capri, You tube HG498 or Scott Cortina, its a met grey sedan with Gold weld magnums, Stu?s Capri has gone in the sevens over the quarter at over 170MPH, my old wagon had 325/50/15 MT drag radials, we had tubbed the rear and relocated the chassis rails for the big feet, they are to big for most cars here thats why they have a drag radial class for any size radial and a 275 radial as the smaller tyres means no mini tubbing for most cars so leaf spring or factory suspension is still in. Stu Capri has a 420 cube single turbo windsor. My other mate has a twin turbo lexus V8 Capri running low eights through 275 radials, street geared and powerglide, punch in Joe Geri Capri, black with green stripe, he has a vid driving 30 minutes from the track home to Sydney, its a 240 cube motor. Very reliable, and driveable.




As as I said they aren't your mates. You share the same postcode only. Fucktard.


----------



## groinstench (Aug 1, 2015)

azza1971 said:


> Its not that much work, my front end is already rebuilt, i have 90/10 shocks, the rear end will be a Strange centred 35 spline 9?. I have a rollerised C4 sitting in the garage, has all the fruit, i have windsor and clevo stuff on hand. Just need to sort out the combo, prolly start with a new Dart block. I have AFR 225 heads on hand, my clevo stuff is mainly bottom end, if i go Dart block and can but either a 4.00 bore or 4,0125 from memory so a big cube small block is possible. It will happen, just need time, and money.



Your full of shit Azza Schubert


----------



## groinstench (Aug 1, 2015)

azza1971 said:


> Here are a couple from the show we did a couple of years ago, this was the supercruise.



thays not yours, you idled it around a dirt track you cock sucker and its your neighbours car.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2016)

Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee with Jerry Seinfeld and Garry Shandling

http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee...its-great-that-garry-shandling-is-still-alive


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2016)

2017 Camaro


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2016)

2017 Camaro Convertible






http://www.caranddriver.com/photo-g...640-hp-un-flagship-official-photos-and-info#3


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2016)

The Trans Am 'Bandit Edition' Is A Ridiculously Cool Reboot

Only 77 are being made?and Burt Reynolds signed every one of 'em.






http://www.maxim.com/rides/trans-am-smokey-bandit-2016-3


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2016)

Japan now has more charging sites than gas stations

http://www.techinsider.io/japan-now...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti

The all-electric automotive future is fast approaching, and Japan is leading the way.

The Japan Times reports that the country now has more electric vehicle charging stations than gas stations. This fact comes from Nissan, which said that there are now 40,000 fast-charging stations around the island nation. This outpaces the country?s 34,000 gas stations by a good margin. It should be noted that this figure includes charging stations both on the streets and in homes.

This is great news for Nissan, as the increased availability promises to make its all-electric Leaf even more attractive to Japanese buyers. The Leaf can travel 107 miles on a single charge, and with so many charge points, range anxiety should diminish.

Granted, this number is greatly skewed by including charging stations inside private garages. But that may soon change as well. PlugShare is a website that maps out charging stations across the world, including private ones available for public use. Think of it as Airbnb for car charging. If this concept takes off, then car charging will gain the benefits of the sharing economy.


As for actual charging stations, there are a 6,469 CHAdeMO DC quick chargers in Japan. That number may look small, but compared to Europe?s 3,028 or the 1,686 in the U.S., Japan still far outpaces the rest of the world. If things continue to go this way, then Japan will be on track to have 2 million charging stations by 2020, with 50 percent of new car sales being green.

Japan has been aggressive with tax breaks and subsidies for buyers willing to make a more environmentally conscious purchase. Even Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe boasted that as much as 3 million yen ($27,937) could be offered as subsidies to buyers. With incentives this generous, it?s easy to see why Japan has done so well in the EV space.

With Tesla aggressively pushing its all-electric vehicles in the U.S., incentives could also expand for American buyers.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 11, 2016)

I'm confused......


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2016)

First Look: 2017 Mercedes-Benz GLC Coupe

https://www.facebook.com/motortrendmag/videos/10153823931796312/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2017)

2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon: An 840-HP Monster

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2018-dodge-challenger-srt-demon-photos-and-info-news


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 15, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> 2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon: An 840-HP Monster
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2018-dodge-challenger-srt-demon-photos-and-info-news



New model of the hellcat or something entirely different?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2021)

J.D. ?Dave? Power, Who Made Quality Count in the Car Industry, Has Died


J.D. Power and his wife, Julie, established J.D. Power and Associates in 1968, funding it with a second mortgage on the house.

The ?Associates? in the company name were Julie and the kids, who helped send out and tabulate surveys.

Power sold the company to McGraw Hill in 2005. He continued working in a supporting role until 2009.

It might be a vast oversimplification to say that before J.D. Power and Associates came along there was absolutely no incentive for carmakers to make quality cars, but you could say it anyway. Anyone who remembers the quality products foisted on an unwitting public in the ?60s, ?70s, and ?80s remembers.

It was J.D. Power and Associates that took it upon themselves to introduce quality to the auto industry or, in many cases, force it on them. And once they did, everyone benefitted.

?There was no interest in finding out what customers really thought,? Power once said of the pre-JDP era. ?Instead, we were constantly asked to ?torture the data until it confessed,? giving up the answers that the executives wanted to hear.?

It was that ?closed-minded thinking,? as Power once said, along with the cold Midwest winters, that got Power and his family to move west in 1965. He had been a financial analyst for Ford, then represented General Motors as a marketing research consultant for Marplan and then headed up marketing at Case tractors before heading west. Once out in sunny California, he did some consulting, took a position at McCulloch chainsaws, then got the itch to break out on his own after he heard that three of his fellow Wharton MBA grads had already started their own companies.

So, three years after Power, his wife and co-founder Julie, and their three kids (soon to be four) moved to Calabasas, Calif., they started J.D. Power and Associates on the family?s kitchen table, funding it with a second mortgage on the house. The ?Associates? in the company name were Julie and the kids. Julie tabulated survey returns while the kids took turns stuffing envelopes with more customer surveys and scotch-taping a quarter onto each one as an incentive to fill them out and return them.

From those humble beginnings, J.D. Power and Associates would change the auto industry forever.

But it took some hard work first.

Toyota was one of his first clients. Remember that in 1968 Toyota was far from the industry juggernaut it is today. It needed an ace in the hole, and that ace would turn out to be quality, eventually. In June of 1968, Power offered Toyota his ?California Import Car Buyers? study, which included comparisons with domestic brands, too. Toyota signed a contract for $8,000 and became a regular client from then on.

The Big 3 domestic manufacturers in Detroit proved a little harder sell, since Detroit, at that time anyway, didn?t want to be told it could use any quality improvement at all.

Although his research methodology now is almost universally embraced, for years Detroit automakers disparaged his findings, privately grumbling the data favored Japanese brands, likely because they were his first predominant clients and typically finished high in the standings.

The trade magazine Ward?s Auto said in a 2012 article on J.D. Power, ?When told that General Motors? nameplates finished as bottom feeders in a JDP survey during the 1980s, the late mild-mannered Jim McDonald, then GM president, snapped: ?To hell with J.D. Power!??

?To criticism that he has ever been biased, Power simply says, ?That?s a bunch of baloney.? He argues that the U.S automakers came out of their World War II manufacturing triumph a tad cocky. ?The stronger they got after the war, the more they fought change,? he says. ?They were hidebound. They were not aware of what was going on around them and they lost sight of the consumer.?

Now, J.D. Power is considered a necessary and highly objective source of consumer thought on cars.

Ward?s quoted John Casesa, a longtime auto analyst, ?Detroit was in denial, but (Power?s) surveys measured the real truth in the marketplace. He produced products with integrity. He?s had a profound impact on manufacturers and consumers.?

Today there are over 1,000 licensed J.D. Power awards, cited in everything from Super Bowl commercials to stickers on dashboards. Julie passed away in 2002, and Power sold the company he founded to McGraw Hill in 2005. He continued working in a supporting role until 2009.

Throughout his career, Power maintained a grace and warmth not often found in high-power industry leaders. A friend who worked at J.D. Power for 10 years remembered his very first day on the job at J.D. Power and Associates.

?Dave (everyone called him that, which is what he preferred) took the time to come by my office, introduce himself and learn about me,? recalled JDP communications man Jeff Perlman. ?A fellow New Englander, we connected immediately, with talk about his beloved Red Sox and, of course, his views of the auto industry.

?That day?my first?a legend took the time to introduce himself to his newest employee. Dave Power ?connected? with everyone immediately. Beyond his brilliance, savvy, and seemingly endless accomplishments was the humble core of a boy from Worcester who built an empire, but never lost track of where he came from.?

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/new...ount-in-the-car-industry-has-died/ar-BB1d4IQ2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2021)

Lamborghini's New Countach LPI 800-4 Is Faithful to Its Famous Name


Earlier this week, Lamborghini confirmed it was planning to bring back the famous Countach name. Now, after only the smallest of gaps between tease and please, we are seeing the reality. The Countach LPI 800-4 has just been revealed at The Quail Motorsport Gathering in California—a new version of a car the company last built 31 years ago.

The new Countach isn’t a restomod or a "continuation" version of the original, and underneath sits a substantial amount of the existing Aventador. Yet, as these first images make clear, it pays very obvious homage to the design of the original Countach, which made its debut in prototype form at the 1971 Geneva auto show. The ambition, as Lamborghini puts it, is "to imagine how the iconic Countach of the '70s and '80s might have evolved into an elite super sports model of this decade."

The original Countach was a pioneer. The use of a north-south V-12 engine behind its passenger compartment created the archetype for the modern supercar; the earlier Miura’s mid-mounted engine was fitted transversely. But while shocking when launched, with its name a mild expletive in the Piedmontese dialect, the first Countach lived until 1990, and the purity of Marcello Gandini's design became diluted with the arrival of bigger wings, spoilers, and plastic bodywork extensions over time.






For the new car, Lamborghini design director Mitja Bokert has chosen to channel the spirit of the earlier versions of the original Countach, but has also integrated some references to later models. The LPI800-4's basic form incorporates the wedge-shaped frontal profile of the first LP400 production Countach, as well as the similarly clean taper from the passenger compartment to the rear end. It also lacks any fixed wing or visible aerodynamics (an active element sits hidden above the rear lights).

There are some obvious and necessary differences, too. The new Countach's need for cooling air has seen it given sizable intakes integrated into the doors; the original had small NACA-style ducts. Yet the upper air intakes at the rear are actually smaller than the LP400's high-mounted scoops. All body panels are made from carbon fiber.

Other elements of the 21st-century Countach have taken inspiration from the later Quattrovalvole version of the original, including the angular frontal design and trapezoidal hood and hexagonal wheel arches. Modern impact standards deprive the new car of pop-up headlights, sadly—but compact LED lighting units are similar in size to the first Countach's glass-covered daytime lights and turn signals. Scissor-opening doors are, of course, present; every Lamborghini supercar since the first Countach has featured them.

The new Countach's interior is less retro, being obviously based closely on that of the Aventador. Both cars use the same carbon-fiber tub. Digital instruments and an 8.0-inch portrait central touchscreen are standard, although the latter incorporates a new function: selecting the Stile (or design) function will run an animation that explains the history of the Countach's styling.

The rear of the new Countach shares the original's inverted wedge shape and four exhaust tailpipes, together with hexagonal triple-element light clusters at each side, plus a louvered engine cover. The alloy wheels, 20-inch at the front and 21-inch at the rear, have been designed to offer a modern take on the "telephone dial" alloys popular in the '80s. The view through these to vast carbon-ceramic brake discs front and rear is necessarily different from the original car's much smaller rotors.

The new Countach concept at Pebble has been finished in pearlescent Bianco Siderale white. The color is similar to the one Ferruccio Lamborghini specified for his own Countach LP400 S, paired with a similarly period-appropriate red and black interior. New Countach buyers will be able to choose from a range of similarly retro exterior hues, including '70s-style solid green and yellow shades. (A full range of modern colors will also be offered for less daring buyers.)

Most of the new Countach's mechanical package is shared with the even-more limited Sián, which we experienced earlier this year. This combines a 769-hp version of Lamborghini's long-serving 6.5-liter naturally aspirated V-12 with additional assistance from a 33-hp electrical motor, this drawing power from a supercapacitor which supports high energy flow rates but which is only able to store charge for brief periods. The motor and capacitor add just 75 pounds to the powertrain's mass, but the system doesn't have enough juice for pure electric operation. Lamborghini claims a total system output of 802 horsepower, fractionally less than the 808-hp figure claimed for the Sián. But on Lamborghini's numbers the Countach's 3516-pound dry weight is 110 pounds less than the Sián, and the new car's combination of a claimed 2.8-second zero-to-62-mph time, 8.6-second zero-to-124-mph time and 221-mph top speed are well outside the frame of reference for any original Countach.

As with the Aventador, the Countach uses both an automated single-clutch gearbox and all-wheel drive, with torque sent to the front axle through an electronically controlled central coupling. It also gets pushrod suspension all around and rear-wheel steering. A front lift system will also be standard. Although the relationship between both is clear, this Countach is also a much larger car than the original. The new car is 29 inches longer, 14.9 inches wider, and 2.8 inches higher—and it sits on a 106.3-inch wheelbase, identical to that of the Aventador, which is 10 inches bigger.

Just 112 of the new Countach will be built, a number chosen to correspond to the LP112 project name of the original car. Lamborghini hasn't released any pricing, but as it says the entire allocation has been sold before the car's official launch, it has clearly judged demand for this new version of its most iconic model perfectly.


https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...7Bjay6SafSFRQ3C4WgO7I5UJUATVcRZLYqg1UJ9Ba7KUs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2022)

DeLorean, Reborn as an EV, to Debut at Pebble Beach This August

Not everyone is familiar with the DeLorean Motor Company name, but most people know the automaker's now legendary product: the DMC DeLorean. Although sold only for the 1981Ã¢Â€Â“1983 model years, the sports car's stainless steel body panels and gullwing doors made itÃ¢Â€Â”and continue to make itÃ¢Â€Â”a wholly unique and head-turning vehicle. No wonder director Robert Zemeckis chose the car to serve as the time machine in the Back to the Future movie franchise.

It was only a matter of time, then, until another entity brought the notorious vehicle back to life. DeLorean Motors Reimagined is doing just that. The company, whose largest shareholder is the DeLorean Motor Company that sells parts for and restores original DeLoreans, is set to reveal its new-age take on John Z. DeLorean's classic coupe at the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance in August.

The car DeLorean parks on the Concept Lawn at the concours will preview the company's low-volume production vehicle. Unlike the gasoline-powered DeLorean of yore, the new one will receive motivation from a battery-electric powertrain. Company officials are keeping mum on most of the car's key details at the moment, but chief executive officer Joost de Vries, who previously held positions at companies such as Volvo and Tesla, shared with Car and Driver that the reborn DeLorean is expected to offer at least 300 miles of driving range.

The company is fitting the car with a bespoke platform, too, though it intends to source the powertrainÃ¢Â€Â”such as electric motors and battery packsÃ¢Â€Â”it needs from external operations. As de Vries noted, "It makes no sense today for a company of our size to vertically integrate everything."

The finished product ought to crib styling cues from its forebear without recycling its looks. As chief marketing officer Troy Beetz said, the car the company plans to show off at Pebble Beach imagines what a modern DeLorean might look like "had it been around for the last 40 years."

Whether this results in a car that turns heads in the same way its predecessor did remains to be seen. Nevertheless, the company wants to create a vehicle that caters to people's emotions, with de Vries divulging that the forthcoming DeLorean sacrifices some aerodynamic efficiency in the name of style.

Despite its looks, the original DeLorean's performance was rather unimpressive. Don't expect that facet of the old car to carry over to the new one. Although de Vries was adamant about the DeLorean redux Ã¢Â€Âœnot [being] a hypercar,Ã¢Â€Â he did state that the company is engineering the vehicle to appeal to Ã¢Â€Âœpeople who want to drive.Ã¢Â€Â

It's clear the folks spearheading this project possess the experience and passion to theoretically create a competitive high-end electric sports car. Still, it's neither easy nor inexpensive for a rather small organization to build and produce a new and profitable vehicle.

We certainly want to believe in the promise of a modern-day DeLorean, and we're excited to see what the company brings to Pebble in August. That said, we'll likely maintain a bit of healthy skepticism until we see the operation start delivering vehicles to customers.

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...3BkMuRSXoP0s-NDOVouompmusfONYlcGc_SWPTJemGID4


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2022)

The World's Biggest Supercar Showroom


----------

